# Any guesses where this is ?



## cookie (Jun 2, 2013)

photo


----------



## cookie (Jun 2, 2013)

another picture


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 2, 2013)

lake champlain!


----------



## cookie (Jun 2, 2013)

good guess- but no...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 2, 2013)

Rhode Island?


----------



## cookie (Jun 2, 2013)

nope...


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 2, 2013)

Scotland


----------



## cookie (Jun 2, 2013)

yes....ruins at  St. Andrews.....


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 2, 2013)

Beautiful country!! I presume you were on vacation??


----------



## cookie (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes. My older brother has been pushing me to go over...he's been the  last 4 years and said I had to go one time. It was my first trip out of the country and it was just spectacular. We had a group of 11 go over and played some of the top courses in Scotland...Kings Barns, The New Course at St. Andrews, Gleneagles, and Turnberry. We were treated like kings by our host and friend who took us to places, pubs, and sites you would never see on any tour. I smiled and laughed the entire week. The Scottish people are fabulous.... Words don't accurately describe how great this trip was.


----------



## cookie (Jun 2, 2013)

the weather was great....


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes I was there in 2007, the scots are as nice a people as you would ever want to meet. I was there in april and it was quite cold, but the air was wonderfully clean, and I never realized how bright things could look before witnessing the Scottish sunlight shining down on us. was a great experience, glad you were able to go.........


----------



## cookie (Jun 2, 2013)

it stayed light till  nearly 11 and started getting light at about 4.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 2, 2013)

Your close to the land of the midnite sun.........arctic circle, north greenland etc etc........


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jun 3, 2013)

Stunning!!!!!


----------



## cookie (Jun 3, 2013)

Group photo by the lighthouse at Turnberry....


----------



## epackage (Jun 3, 2013)

I was gonna guess Detroit!! Nice trip, sounds great Cook...[]


----------



## cookie (Jun 4, 2013)

a bunker at Turnberry you never want to get in.....


----------



## cookie (Jun 4, 2013)

The tombstone of Young Tom Morris at St. Andrews. A four time winner of the British Open, Morris died at the age of 24 ,reportedly of a broken heart, after the death of his wife 4 months earlier .


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 4, 2013)

Did you find any bottles?


----------



## cookie (Jun 4, 2013)

I did see a few bottles of beer and scotch during the trip....


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> I was gonna guess Detroit!! Nice trip, sounds great Cook...[]


 
 There is a old 1700's Military Fort in Detroit but it looks more like this. LEON.


----------



## ironmountain (Jun 5, 2013)

St. Andrews is the golf mecca...nice that you were able to get over there


----------



## cookie (Jun 5, 2013)

A look up 18 at St. Andrews. R & A is building at top left.


----------



## cookie (Jun 5, 2013)

One last photo- a look back at the lighthouse at Turnberry.


----------

